# Soft collar post op



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi gets the chop on Tuesday, poor boy  I am dreading it but know it's the right thing to do. 

Spotted this collar and wondered if anyone has tried it? 

http://www.partnerspets.com/MDC-Soft-E-Collar-Sz4-138460/


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Clare, I haven't tried this one but I am also getting Beau neutered next week and I have an inflatable collar for him. I hope it works as my last dog managed to unpick his stitches. OUCH!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I haven't seen that one before. I presume that although it is soft it is still rigid enough to stay put? Good price!

I used an inflatable one with Daisy but she could still reach her incision so we ended going for the collar of shame in the end!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I dont know if this will help or not but I have just had Bobby neutered. The options for keeping him from chewing at his stitches post op were either the dreaded cone (which I know he would have hated) or a baby grow for dogs.

I wasn't sure how he would feel in being in it for long periods (all the time except when he needed to have a wee etc), but needn't have worried - it was brilliant 

It stopped him touching his stitches, is stretchy and baggy enough not to rub in any areas, and it got to the stage that if I left it off him for any length of time he would look at me and whine to have it put on again!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I have nt seen them Clare but it looks comfortable, dont think a onesie would be quite as comfy on a boy, would probably be a bit restricting in all the wrong places  Good luck for Tuesday x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol you've posted at the same time and I take it back maybe its just as comfy for a boy as a girl x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I hate the thought of the original lampshade fortunately Hattie had internal stitches and never really bothered about her wound. My vet said a little bit of licking will promote healing but obsessive licking is not good. I would go for a soft collar they look much more comforable if you have internal stitches you may not need one.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol you've posted at the same time and I take it back maybe its just as comfy for a boy as a girl x


They are quite baggy in the knicker area wilfboy, so no problem with it rubbing or being restrictive 

The only thing with them though is that they are so comfy dogs (well, mine anyway) seem to forget they have them on and so a couple of times he cocked his leg and had a wee while he was wearing it

Other than that though I would highly recommend them for boys and girls


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> I dont know if this will help or not but I have just had Bobby neutered. The options for keeping him from chewing at his stitches post op were either the dreaded cone (which I know he would have hated) or a baby grow for dogs.
> 
> I wasn't sure how he would feel in being in it for long periods (all the time except when he needed to have a wee etc), but needn't have worried - it was brilliant
> 
> It stopped him touching his stitches, is stretchy and baggy enough not to rub in any areas, and it got to the stage that if I left it off him for any length of time he would look at me and whine to have it put on again!


I wonder if he finds it quite soothing, a bit like a thundershirt??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck for Tues Clare and Obi! Weller was more irritated by his shaving than his stitches, we used the cone but only when I wasn't around keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

mum2bobs said:


> They are quite baggy in the knicker area wilfboy, so no problem with it rubbing or being restrictive
> 
> The only thing with them though is that they are so comfy dogs (well, mine anyway) seem to forget they have them on and so a couple of times he cocked his leg and had a wee while he was wearing it
> 
> Other than that though I would highly recommend them for boys and girls


Where did you buy it?


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I got it from the vet


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope it goes well on tuesday for Obi ,I'll be very interested to hear how he gets on as I've taken the plunge and booked Eddie in for the end of the month.I get all emotional just looking at the pre-op info.! Good luck


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I haven't seen that one before. I presume that although it is soft it is still rigid enough to stay put? Good price!
> 
> I used an inflatable one with Daisy but she could still reach her incision so we ended going for the collar of shame in the end!


 went to get one today but I decided it wasn't firm enough to stop him bending it out of the way and the girl in the shop didn't think it would be any good either  so didn't get it. They also had the inflatable soft collar but not his size  so looks like poor Obi will be stuck with a cone of shame now  



mum2bobs said:


> I dont know if this will help or not but I have just had Bobby neutered. The options for keeping him from chewing at his stitches post op were either the dreaded cone (which I know he would have hated) or a baby grow for dogs.
> 
> I wasn't sure how he would feel in being in it for long periods (all the time except when he needed to have a wee etc), but needn't have worried - it was brilliant
> 
> It stopped him touching his stitches, is stretchy and baggy enough not to rub in any areas, and it got to the stage that if I left it off him for any length of time he would look at me and whine to have it put on again!


 Thanks for this, it looks great. How do they pee? Do you have to remove it? 



Eddie said:


> Hope it goes well on tuesday for Obi ,I'll be very interested to hear how he gets on as I've taken the plunge and booked Eddie in for the end of the month.I get all emotional just looking at the pre-op info.! Good luck


 Thanks, I'll let you know how/if I think it changes him. I've been keen to get this done for a while as in the last few months Obi has not been that friendly with other entire males. I'm hoping this will correct his over dominance. It only started at around age 1 year but we had to wait till he was off the steroids before he could have the op. 


I can feel the nerves building in me today. Because of his meningitis history the vet is going to administer extra antibiotics during the surgery incase of issues with wound healing. I'm sure he will be fine but you can't help worrying anyway. Bought him a nice new stag bar today to keep him occupied in the next few days afterwards.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Clare

Certainly for a dog-specific onesy, it has press-studs at the bottom area, so you just unpop it (you can actually fold it back on itself and pop it together to keep it out of the way while they pee)

We fashioned our own for Ruby then bought a £20 one for Pepper, but I think one meant for a baby is probably as good and a LOT cheaper.

In both cases (the t-shirt we hacked about for Ruby and the purpose made item) it kept them off the wound throughout the recovery period and they both healed perfectly.

Ruby hated the buster collar, kept walking into doors and the noise frightened the life out of her and she refused to move in it - just stood there, frozen. So out came one of Helen's naff old t-shirts!



















Ian


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Clare....make the most of your bits Obi!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We used a soft collar with Luna which worked and she couldn't care less about wearing it, plus it didn't hurt us when she walked into us! Saying that, she did keep trying to get at her stitches so we bought some 18mth old baby vests with poppers and she wore one of those too. We didn't need to do the poppers up so she wore it like a vest and could therefore wee in it etc. Plus we had a pack of them so she had a new one every day. I have to say, I would recommend one of these and they are certainly preferable to the traditional buster collar. But we never took her out walking in it LOL!

Good luck tomorrow Clare and Obi. xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well it's done and boy is he feeling sorry for himself  I picked him up at 2:30pm yesterday and he slept a lot and then when he did get up he didn't know what to do with himself. I didn't bother with the collar until bedtime as he wasn't even looking down there but when I tried to put it on at bedtime he hated it! He refused to lie down with it on so in the end I took it off him and waited for him to go to sleep before I went to bed. The things we do for our dogs!

This morning he was doing a lot of standing still and panting heavily which I know means he's in pain so I called my vet and they've given me some stronger pain killers. Since giving these he's seems a bit better. I even caught him having a little nibble at his stitches so on went the collar and this time it's staying on.  He's settled now and is lying on the sofa (with cone on!) having a sulk. I swear he's not my friend at the moment.  He's very reluctant to go out in the garden but he is eating/drinking ok. Feel so sorry for him but I know he'll pick up in a couple of days.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww poor Obi  Hope he heals quickly & give him (gentle) {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} from all of us X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Clare
Poor Obi, hope he's feeling a bit better today now that its a couple of days past his op. How long does he have to be 'quiet' for?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ah poor Obi! Fingers crossed he'll be feeling more like himself before you know it. xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone want a 'lampshade' the one the vet gave me is still rolling around in the rear footwell of my car. Never used it may try to recycle it as a lampshade!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Clare
> Poor Obi, hope he's feeling a bit better today now that its a couple of days past his op. How long does he have to be 'quiet' for?


He's certainly a lot better since the extra pain killers . Vet advised keep him quiet for 3-5 days, might be difficult as he is rather bouncy today! He's managed to get his cone off a couple of times and he's dug a massive hole in the garden, you can imagine the mud!  He's never dug before so was a bit surprised....


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> He's certainly a lot better since the extra pain killers . Vet advised keep him quiet for 3-5 days, might be difficult as he is rather bouncy today! He's managed to get his cone off a couple of times and he's dug a massive hole in the garden, you can imagine the mud!  He's never dug before so was a bit surprised....


It sounds like everything has gone well [apart from Obi becoming a hole digger], have the stitches healed enough for the collar to stay off now?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Eddie said:


> It sounds like everything has gone well [apart from Obi becoming a hole digger], have the stitches healed enough for the collar to stay off now?


Hi Karen, he had internal stitches so hard to tell really but wound looks clean and not red or sore so we ditched the collar at the weekend. He had managed to get it off a few times anyway and he was banging in to everything so we just binned it. If he tries to have a nibble he gets a firm No and he stops .

Had our first off lead walk this morning since the op last Tues and all went really well. Met a young entire dog that he went for last time he met him but this time a sniff Hello and then moved on. No aggression, what a relief!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad to hear that Obi is healing nicely Claire & great that he seems less aggressive to entire male dogs


----------

